# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Lake in Western Australia

## Sagan

Edit: SEE : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_La...n_Australia%29

----------


## shelbster18

I was thinking that algae was making it that color until I read the caption below the picture. That is a strange mystery indeed.

----------


## meeps

^the caption is a lie

----------


## Antidote

There are also other pink lakes in the world. Every word in that caption is a lie.

----------


## Sagan

I should have done more research. Sorry I didn't know. or wouldn't have posted.  ::(:

----------


## meeps

^but the caption of the image and wikipedia quote you posted contradict each other, so I just said the caption of the image is wrong..just being nitpicky, not saying the thread is bad. : P

----------


## Sagan

It's ok. I shouldn't have used the image with the caption. Pretty cool looking lake though  ::):

----------


## shelbster18

> ^the caption is a lie



Oh, oops. I didn't know. Stupid caption.  :damn kids:

----------


## Monotony

Swimming in a lake filled to the brim with visible amounts of bacteria  :damn kids:

----------


## shelbster18

> Swimming in a lake filled to the brim with visible amounts of bacteria



I'll throw you in the lake if you don't give me some pie.  :damn kids:  That's a threat.

----------


## Monotony

> I'll throw you in the lake if you don't give me some pie.  That's a threat.



Good luck with that  ::

----------


## shelbster18

> Good luck with that



You're asking for it. Want me to shoot you instead?  :Gun:  

No, I wouldn't do that.  :Ninja:

----------


## Monotony

> You're asking for it. Want me to shoot you instead?  
> 
> No, I wouldn't do that.



Sure go ahead as long as you don't hold the gun sideways like a phaggot [BEEP] wannabe gangster who's too much of a dumb [BEEP] to even figure out what a belt is for. If I ever get shot by some one holding a gun sideways I swear to god I will come back as a bloody zombie and eat their fucking face.  :damn kids: 

Wait what?  :Spider:

----------


## shelbster18

lmao! I'm a gangsta crayon. Is that gangsta enough? I'd love to see you as a zombie. >:]

----------

